# Forum Down Briefly for Maintenance



## Admin US West (May 1, 2013)

We apologize for the interruption due to maintenance of the forum. I'm hoping it won't happen again, but there are more things that need attention.


----------



## Admin US West (Jun 1, 2013)

Happened again, maintenance froze the site up for several minutes. - Sorry!


----------

